# Extension of Category D visa



## worldofecofin (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I came to Germany on an exchange semester (Category D Visa) and I´m currently living here. So far, I really like the country and I have started seriously learning German (currently at A2 level). I really want to live, seek employment and work here. 

Just wanted to know:

1. What´s the best way to extend my visa in order to continue my stay here?

2. Does enrollment for a language course or some public university help in extension? If so, which are the best alternatives available in order to extend my visa for a few more months at least? I wouldn´t want to shell out too much for the course, and would actually prefer doing a German language course, since that´s clearly my focus now - improving my German and then looking for a job.

3. Can I apply for a Job Seeker Visa for Germany in Germany or do I have to return to my country and apply for this? 

Thanks in advance!


----------

